# Any experience with new Laguna 14/12 bandsaw?



## sakle2k (Nov 5, 2012)

In the market for my first bandsaw and have been doing a lot of research. This is for a small garage shop (9'x18') and no access to a 220 line. So, I'm looking for the best quality 14" saw that will run on 110v. This will be for general use - curves, ripping thick stock and re-sawing so I anticipate the need to change blades frequently.

I can get the Rikon 10-325 for $855 locally including tax, but have read many negative comments about their guides making blade changes a pain. I know I can upgrade to Carter guides which would add $200 to the total cost ($1055).

Despite all of the negative customer service posts, I'm looking at Laguna's new saw the model 14/12, but I haven't been able to find any reviews or comments on it. The saw is $1095 + $49 shipping from woodwerks.com. So for $89 more, I get a saw with Laguna guides, an excellent fence and better fit & finish than the Rikon (from what I've read). The Laguna has a 1.75 HP motor vs. the Rikon's 1.5 HP, but the Laguna only has re-saw capacity of 12" vs 13" for the Rikon. As I've never owned a bandsaw, not sure if that extra inch will be missed.

Any advice or feedback on the Laguna would be appreciated!


----------



## sakle2k (Nov 5, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

This saw has a lot of nice features, I scanned the manual for blade guide adjustment and seems straight forward. I always remove the table on my BS to adjust lower blade & thrust bearings so no problem. Actually did not see a thrust bearings top or bottom but they are mentioned. Did not read all 68 pages.

I do not own a Rikon, but looks like Laguna has more features I like.

Laguna has been both horrible and fair with customer service. So would have to see the band saw before buying. At one time their European Bandsaw were world class. Pretty sure this is a China made band saw but so is mine so not a problem for me.


----------



## sakle2k (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback Bill. Between the 2 saws I'm convinced I like the Laguna better from what I've read, but I agree that I'd like to see the saw before buying. But don't think that's possible for me - no stores nearby carry them.

Was really hoping someone out there had some first hand information/experience, but I may just have to take a leap of faith and buy it. If I do, I'll post a review.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

This band saw is so new not sure it has been displayed at woodworking shows held across the country yet. Guess that is why no one is talking about it on various message boards.

You might contact Laguna by e-mail and see if they will be displaying at any shows soon. Would also ask them about free shipping. Many items bought from them rate free shipping in lower 48 states.

Watching the video thought mobile base was standard feature, guess it is an optional accessory. Not a problem plenty less expensive alternatives.


----------



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

Just my opinion…but utilizing only 110 I'm not sure you'll get the full value from a Laguna. It is an excellent saw to be sure. But for the kind of money you're spending, I'd also consider adding 220 to really make it worth while. Just a thought…


----------



## sakle2k (Nov 5, 2012)

Bill,

I really wanted a saw now and read enough to convince me the Laguna would be a good value so I ordered it today. As it turns out, I posted the same question on sawmillcreek and found someone else that placed his order today too, so should start seeing reviews soon 

Woodwerks.com is the Laguna distributor/rep for my area and have flat-rate drop ship with lift gate service for $49.

Scrub - Early on I thought about the 220 option, but would be alot more work than I can justify. This BS isn't replacing an older, less powerful one, it's my first. I'm a hobbyist and I'm pretty sure this saw will be more than I need. But thanks for the feedback!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Scrubplane

What would be the advantage of going to the expense to add 220 to the shop for a 1.75 hp motor? It won't give you anymore HP.


----------



## sakle2k (Nov 5, 2012)

AlaskaGuy,

I think Scrubplane meant that with 220 I could get a more powerful Laguna BS like the LT14 3000 with a 2HP motor and 14" resaw capacity (i.e., to get "the full value from a Laguna"). Would be nice, but that saw's an extra $300 plus the cost of installing 220. As it is, I'm at the limit of my budget. I really think the 14/12 is the right choice for me.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Sakle2K, good luck with your new band saw, please let us know how it works for you.

If not mistaken specs say 115/230 volts so switching would be no problem later if want too! I am in the same boat with only 110V service and my band saw works just fine. Think it is possible to switch to 220V too.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

The design on this tool looks pretty sweet. On paper this saw address a sweet spot in the market for serious hobbyists/small shop pros, with tons of functionality, reasonable price point, and 110 volt power. After a year of anticipation, mine will arrive next week. Can't wait to put it through its paces and see if it lives up to my expectations.


----------



## sakle2k (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks Bill, I'll let everyone know what I think. You're right re. 110/220. From what I''ve read in other posts debating power, if your equipment is running on 110 and isn't bogging down, dimming the lights or popping the breaker, it's hard to justify the effort/expense of running 220. If after running it I have any of those problems, I'll plan on the 220 upgrade, although I don't have any electrical issues in my shop now.

Paul, I agree with you. When I saw the specs and price of this it really jumped out at me. Good luck with your saw. I'm hoping to have mine next Friday.


----------



## sakle2k (Nov 5, 2012)

My saw arrived last Friday. So far I can't imagine needing any more saw than this. I was concerned that running it on 110v. would be limiting what the saw could do, but so far so good. I've been able to resaw a regular 2×4 paper thin using a Laguna 3/8" blade. I also got the Laguna 5/8" for larger board resaws but haven't tried it yet.

The fit/finish of the saw is really first class, although I had a problem with the table. Tightening the table split clamp would not bring the front and back of the table into alignment. The front (infeed) portion of the table is lower than the rear causing wood to catch when being pushed into the blade. With a straight edge across the split, I was able to fit 3 sheets of paper (.012") in the gap.



















I called Woodwerks who sold me the saw and they suggested I contact Laguna directly and ask to speak to Jason (although anyone could help). I called and mentioned the pictures I took which Jason looked at and immediately said that the table would be replaced. I received a phone call back a short time later letting me know that Laguna needs to order the new table and will send me an email when it's shipped. It will include an RA to return the other table to them.

I was initially put off from reading so many negative reviews of Laguna's customer service, and was close to getting the Rikon so that I wouldn't have to worry about it. But Woodwerks assured me that all that has changed, and if I were to have any problems dealing with them, they would call on my behalf. I'm very satisfied with the way this was handled and have no hesitation is recommending both the saw and Woodwerks.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

So far so good, now we just need to see how long it takes to get the replacement table.


----------



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

My suggestion promoting 220 over 110 is certainly not critical but is three-fold.

First, one advantage of running 220 is that are drawing the power from both hot legs in the circuit box…meaning, your tool will reach maximum speed more quickly.

Second, and far more importantly, there are two hots, so it will only pull half the amperage through each hot lead, meaning all your wiring both leading to the tool and within the motor itself will run cooler . . . with a dual voltage motor, the two windings in the motor run in series for 115v, and in parallel at 230v with half the amps running through the windings . . . cooler is always a good thing as the motor will last longer.

A bit over-kill in some applications I agree…just my preference I guess. THANKS…


----------



## JonHitThingWithRock (Sep 7, 2013)

resawing 12" sounds terrifying


----------



## rroselavy (Apr 14, 2009)

My main panel is already chock full, so I would have to run a subpanel and 220v lines for garage and rewiring a few things. In California that would probably cost more than the 14|12.

I would love to get a vintage 16" bandsaw, but finding a decent one in the SoCal CL is pretty slim as of recent. The 14|12 seems like a viable alternative.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Just curious why you skipped over the Grizzly G0555 series?


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Scott - what has eaten up an entire panel in your shop if there are no 220v lines, I'm just curious…


----------



## sakle2k (Nov 5, 2012)

Nick, I did consider the Grizzly G0555X (as well as the Rikon 10-325) and although the Laguna cost more, I felt it was worth it.

I wanted to buy as much bandsaw as I could within my budget and that would fit my shop. The difference in price compared to the Grizzly (delivered) was $220. For the extra money, I got the Laguna guides, a 1.75 HP motor and slightly larger table.

Although, I'm sure if I had bought the Grizzly I would have been totally satisfied with it.


----------



## rroselavy (Apr 14, 2009)

Nick-

Sorry if I was not clear. Our house's main panel (150A service I believe) is chock full. I will have to sort out the electrical someday (after I win the lottery) as my garage shop, which does not yet have its own panel, is woefully undersupplied.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Scott

Ah I figured you had a 200A panel, running a sub panel isn't to hard though just bring another person to help.

Although the codes in CA might be more restrictive then in NY.


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

There are tons of those Lagunas here (Costa Rica). Almost every large( more than 4 employees-LOL) has one.
I used one at a friends shop for most of my furniture before building my saw. It's what I'd buy if I did furniture regularly.Unbelievably smooth running.


----------



## zaydie (Sep 11, 2010)

I own the Laguna LT16 HD and have just added the 14-12 to my shop. Many of the above comments are appropriate and some are nonsense. Firstly, if the motor is under 2 hp it makes no difference whether it is run on 220 0r 110. 1 horsepower is approx 750 watts. Most 110 circuits don't exceed 20 amps. (Do the math). Second this saw is probably the best made (fit and finish) small bandsaw on the market at the present time. You can add all kinds of extras to a Delta, Jet Rikon Powermatic etc. (and I have done so) and they will not handle resawing greater than 12 inches as well as this saw with a proper blade. By the way,the reason I bought it is because I got tired of changing the 1 inch Trimaster on my bigger saw. The only negative I see so far is that the wonderful Laguna guides for this saw don't accept the cool block adapters that you need if you are going to use a 1/8 inch blade for bandsawn dovetails as I am inclined to do when I don't feel like using my Bad Axe or Lie-Nielsen hand saw. Laguna has indeed had a previous checkered customer service issue but they have been always been responsive to me. I think that they really want to improve in this area.
Based upon my prior experience, I strongly recommend it. Remember though, it is a 14 inch saw not a commercial 20+ inch behemoth!
Bob


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

I agree with Bob's comments. My experience with the 1412 has been outstanding. Within minutes after completing setup I was resawing a 13" plank of cherry and the saw performed extremely well, exceeding my expectations. Yesterday I had the pleasure of resawing a bunch of 11" wide 8/4 black walnut planks and it sliced right through them without any hesitation and no fussiness in the setup. The fit an finish are above and beyond what I would have expected in this price class. If you are interested I have documented my initial impressions here : http://www.wwgoa.com/laguna-1412-band-saw-a-cut-above/


----------



## sakle2k (Nov 5, 2012)

It's great to hear the other positive reviews confirming my impression of the 1412. I haven't had the opportunity yet to do to try the resawing that Paul described, but the saw is very accurate and has power to spare, so I see the potential.

Alaskaguy - After waiting 11 days and not hearing anything regarding my replacement table I called Laguna Monday. Someone was supposed to get back to me by end of day, but never did. I called back Tuesday and learned that the table is not expected to arrive at Laguna for about 1 month as it will come from overseas by ship .It would have been nice if they had set my expectations when they originally told me they'd replace it.

I also received a customer service email on the day I reported the issue which noted the following:

All issues associated with this case have been resolved, and the case has been closed. The details regarding this case 
are listed below.
Company: Woodwerks OH 
Case: xxxxx 
Date Created: 10/3/2013 8:29 am
Date Closed: 10/3/2013 10:45 am
Case Status: Closed
Case Issue: Manufacture defect/Warranty

A little premature to close the case before shipping me the new table. I let them know when I called them back and they said they re-opened the case, although I never received a confirmation. Keeping my fingers crossed that this goes smoothly.


----------



## Mibrown (Oct 20, 2013)

Got my Laguna 14/12 yesterday. I have the exact same problem with the table. Tried to call Laguna but they are closed on weekends apparently. I hope this gets fixed soon!!


----------



## sakle2k (Nov 5, 2012)

Mibrown, make sure you take photos and post them online if possible so that Laguna support can view them while you're on the phone. That's what I did, and as soon as they viewed them, they agreed the table needed to be replaced.


----------



## Mibrown (Oct 20, 2013)

Thank you!! I will. See if i can e mail them.


----------



## Mibrown (Oct 20, 2013)

I called Laguna today. They called back as they said they would a few hrs later. I explained the problem and the guy told me to make sure to really tighten the table split clamp but even tight it left a 1/64 step. It was 1/32 with the clamp loose. He asked for pics so i sent a few. He said he had not heard anything about the problem but that did not mean that nobody else had heard about it. He also said if he had to he would send me a new table. Let me just say that other than this little problem this saw is a beast. If they make this right i can see being happy with this saw for a long long time.


----------



## HeavyHitter (Nov 30, 2013)

I purchased the Laguna 14/12 about one week ago from Woodcraft and finally had the chance to set it up tonight. Unfortunatley I ran into the same issue as Sakle2k with the table. At the table split there is approximately a 1/64" height difference from one side to the other. Material catches every time I make a run across it. Other than this issue the saw is great, it cuts smooth and fast and the adjustments are very simple. I will give an update as soon as Laguna/Woodcraft addresses and resolves the issue.


----------



## Mibrown (Oct 20, 2013)

I received my replacement table and put it on and im happy to say the new table is perfect!!! Im happy with the service form Laguna. I got calls and emails as promised!! As I said this thing cuts like a beast and I am pleased now!!


----------



## sakle2k (Nov 5, 2012)

Mibrown, glad to hear everything worked out.

I finally received my replacement table on 11/20 and it was worse than the first one. Called Laguna, showed them pics and was told very apologetically another would be sent out. I called on Monday to ask about a tracking number which I was told would be emailed to me, but I haven't received one yet. I'll call back today if I have time.


----------



## rroselavy (Apr 14, 2009)

Les-

Laguna should have inspected the replacement table for defects before shipping it to you. Did your first package come from Laguna, or was it shipped directly from the factory? Perhaps they are taking the time to receive & inspect the table themselves this time…


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

scrubplane

Thank You!

That's the best descriiption anyone has said for the advantages of 220 vs 110


----------



## HeavyHitter (Nov 30, 2013)

Woodcraft offered to give me the table off of their display model they had received at the same time my unit came in. I was happy with that solution but after further inspection by Woodcraft their table had the same issue so I had to deal directly with Laguna.

Laguna gave me instructions on have to fix the table. If you tilt the table all the way to 45 degrees you will see 6 bolts on the trunion plate. There are three Allen adjusting screws located in-between the three sets of bolts. You have to start off by loosening the farthest set of bolts and then adjust the Allen screw. If the far side of the table is higher you will have to start off by turning the Allen head counter-clockwise approximately 180 degrees then retighten the two bolts. And vice versa if the far side of the table split lower. Also loosen the table split clamp prior to making any adjustment. After this adjustment turn the table back to 0 degrees, retighten the table split clamp and check for flatness along the split. It will not be flat without the table split clamp fully tightened. If that didn't correct it, loosen the set of 4 bolts closest to you and turn the two Allen heads about 90 degrees clockwise (if you need to raise the near side) retighten the bolts and go through the same process above. That's the general idea on how to adjust the table. I had to go back and forth several times to get it flat as possible but it worked for me.

I hope that helps some of you. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## rroselavy (Apr 14, 2009)

HeavyHitter-

Are you implying that the tables ship flat from the factory, but the trunion distorts the table if not adjusted properly?


----------



## HeavyHitter (Nov 30, 2013)

I would assume that the majority of the units come from the factory with a properly adjusted flat table. For the few of us that have an issue with the table split this is the proposed method to correct it (from Laguna). This adjustment essentially puts a twist on the table and changes the elevation of either side at the split. For me, it was a better solution than sending the table back for a replacement, although still a bit inconvenient.

If I could go back I would still buy this saw. It looks great, it cuts great, and it's stable. For the stability portion you just have to make sure the legs are level and don't put too much tension on the blade.


----------



## sakle2k (Nov 5, 2012)

Scott - The table was shipped directly by Laguna. My new table (2nd replacement) is due to be delivered on Wednesday. I've gotta believe that if they didn't inspect the last one, they've gone over this one with a fine tooth comb. I'll know on Wednesday.

HeavyHitter- thanks for taking the time to explain the adjustments. Laguna sent me a picture of where all of the adjustments could be made, although there were no instructions - he just gave them to me verbally. I've attached it below.

Although this could help if the table is flat before it's installed but then is "off" once mounted, both of mine were not flat when I sat them on my tablesaw. Laguna said that based on my pics, the adjustments wouldn't have helped. Hopefully, won't need to play with them with this new table.


----------



## sakle2k (Nov 5, 2012)

3rd time's a charm, the 2nd replacement table is FLAT 

But, there's still an issue… the blade should pass through the center of the blue aluminum table insert, but instead, it "hugs" the left side. Initially it was actually rubbing against the insert, but after removing the table I was able to loosen the bolts that secure the lower trundle assembly and had enough play to get a little less than a 3/32" gap between the blade and the left side of the insert. It's fine until you tilt the table to 45 degrees and then the table hits the blade.

I sent pics to Laguna and they are going to send me a replacement lower trunion assembly, determining that the bolt holes on mine are not elongated enough to give me the left/right adjustment I need. By the way, Laguna has not asked for me to send back the 2 defective tables I have, or the lower trunion assembly they are replacing.

I have to say that despite all of the problems I had, I would buy a Laguna tool again without hesitation. Even the best cars in the world have product recalls, so it's unrealistic to expect perfection, especially in a new model. The important thing is whether the company stands behind the product and supports it fully.

When I was deciding on which saw to buy, I did alot of research and was familiar with Laguna's reputation for quality. But I had read more than a few complaints regarding customer service which concerned me. In my opinion, the support I received with this couldn't have been better, and I wouldn't have any concerns purchasing Laguna tools in the future.


----------



## rroselavy (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the detailed follow-up, Les. Good customer support makes this saw a winner.


----------



## sakle2k (Nov 5, 2012)

I just received the replacement lower trundle assembly today and it allowed me the left to right adjustment needed to center the blade in the insert.

*Before:*









*After:*









If anyone questions Laguna support, here's the 2 tables and lower assembly they sent to make things right in addition to the good ones on the saw (the tables have started to rust from lying on the floor of my shed).










Would have been nice if the saw came from the factory perfect. But Laguna did what they needed to do to make it right.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

keep those tables waxed or oiled at all times they will flash rush in just an hour


----------



## tengallonhat (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm considering purchasing this saw, but keep getting cold feet on the customer service. Are you still glad you bought this saw after the month or so since the issues were resolved?


----------



## sakle2k (Nov 5, 2012)

Tengallonhat,

Yes, very glad I bought it.

Mind you, this is my first experience with a bandsaw - never owned or used one before. But I researched quite a bit before I decided on the Laguna…reviews, forum posts and "The Bandsaw Book" by Lonnie Bird. Alot of what I read described both good and poor quality bandsaws, and comparing my experience to what I've read, the Laguna is very good.

I was worried about the poor customer service that people had reported too, but I had a fantastic experience with them; I really couldn't have asked for more. I bought the saw through Woodwerks and I called them when I noticed the table wasn't flat. When they told me to call Laguna, I mentioned that I had heard the nightmare stories and was concerned. But they said they were confident it would be handled, and if I had any problems with CS to call them back. My guess is the poor CS experiences reported in the forums found it's way back to upper management who have "corrected" the situation.

The other saw I had considered was the Rikon 14" and I'm sure I would have been happy with it. But I didn't want to think about upgrading in the future. The quality/fit & finish of the saw and ceramic guides convinced me to take a chance.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## siggs (Feb 2, 2014)

I ordered one, it took a while to get, but I am the first person to own one in Western Canada. I have used it for a few weeks now. I have to say after reading some of the posts about the table not being flat and waiting a month I'd be pissed! I think I ordered this saw because the video looked pretty impressive, and I might of been sold on the mascara and lipstick. I also wanted something where I had NO issues for that price buy it and i'm good and won't need to buy another period… At the same point in retrospect I have to think this is like the poor mans Porsche.

I have a few negative things to say about this machine unfortunately they are clouding all the good things that it has going for it. I think before I get into those I want to contact the company and see what they are willing to do about them and then I will post my detailed report.

One final comment the wwgoa and fine woodworking review are by no means a compete review, the wwgoa have a pretty positive bias from reading both neither have mentioned any of the obvious flaws with the machine and where they cut corners. 
D


----------



## siggs (Feb 2, 2014)

Here are some photos of the bandsaw assembled, I will tell you a couple things first off. It is extremely well packaged, it is ridiculously heavy you NEED 2 able bodied people to load and unload, assemble and erect it. It was nice to see the steel casing being fairly heavy gauge and the rest of the carcass is also very solid. Little vibration, and it operates quite smooth, it's not silent but not nearly as loud many other tools used in the work shop. Lets just say I can use it in my garage close to midnight and no one has complained. 












































These were the supplied bolts to hold the rail tube for the fence, it seemed rather odd that these were the spec considering that little bit of thread is supposed to hold everything together. To me this is weak if something banged into the bar or a large timber or log hit it could potentially break the casting? I didn't trust it so I replaced it with some longer bolts I had on hand. When I asked the call rep he said that's what the engineer specked, I replied that's more likely the factory saving a nickel.



















here is a close up of the blade which I bought that was NOT included with the purchase. It's the 5/8" lauguna brand, I forget the specs. Now I had to buy another one asap as the store didn't stock any 1/4" or 3/16" I should tell you no one any where to be seen had a 115" blade in stock. There was thankfully an awesome shop here in Vancouver that made me one up for under $25 Quality Saw and Knife. It also does NOT come with a miter gauge.










Can you spot the issue? (I messed up my photo re-sizing sorry) If you can't make it out the square is touching in the top and 1/16" gap at the bottom. 
The ceramic guides were not aligned in the aluminum block. They are glued in place. This presents a problem imo because with a smaller blade doing curves there is a discrepancy between left and right movement of the blade. Not to mention I was worried about ramming my teeth on the aluminum. I called with my concern, and the rep said to back them off and not use the upper guides with a small blade. I'm not sure I call that a solution… He further suggested I heat it up with a blow torch and re glue it. Well that just wasn't going to happen. I bought this thing for versatility and I mentioned I want to do tight turns and cut some bandsawboxes. It was certainly not scroll work as he assumed… Okay so in conclusion they replied right away to internet chat, then had someone phone me right back. Points there forsure, but the ideal soloution would of been just to send me out a new set of guides, however that was not offered. So I used the saw as is for a while and thought about it more and more, sent an email and stated the problem of the guide and that I wanted a replacement sent out. 2 days later someone called me at 7 something in the morning and left a msg, obviously he didn't check the time zone. I returned the call and sent information in and he said they would ship the replacements out and that was that. Bottom line if you have a problem or question someone has always gotten back to me, the rest you can interpret as you wish.










In my original call I also had this issue of not being able to square up the fence to the table. This why I dislike the round tube rail system, there are a lot of places and attachments where an error and occur. Even in the slightest amount can throw something out enough to mess everything up especially re sawing thin pieces. Especially with that short bolt that I showed earlier, I was a bit irritated. The rep said there should be some play and movement on the tube to the table to adjust. Absolutely not, unless you have put on together It's hard to explain. The solution we came up with was to use a paper or tin foil shim under the fence drift adjustment bolts. So that was that and it's square and It is what it is. I have mixed feelings on it but I've moved on and it hasn't bothered me since. While on the subject of the fence, it slides on and off easily, and there is a good amount of adjustment for the drift, which at times there seems to be plenty. It's hard to tell going by the blade tension indicator to me it seems a little conservative. I'm definitely not a pro in this department, I'll need more time on the machine to give you a more info. But I can tell you with good true stock I was able to do some decent re-sawing on a 2×12 pine.










While on the subject of blade tension, someone mentioned about the window. Well here it is… plastic, static and sawdust.










Here is the blade centering bolt knob, pretty sure it doesn't mention undoing the lock nut in the manual so make sure you do because that is NOT a hardened steel bolt there. To me if I was selling this thing I would of used a higher grade bolt here. While on the subject of the manual it is photocopy quality black and white and if your eyesight is not so hot… It was hard for me and I have new glasses. Okay I have to take a 5er and will post the rest shortly.










Onto the wheel base system, well let me put it this way IF I wasn't an eager beaver, had the patience and ingenuity I might consider building my own 4 wheeled system. I'm not a big fan of the 3 wheels, it's tipsy at times and I don't know about your shop floor but mine sure as …. ain't perfectly smooth or level. It certainly glides well in the video though. One can not do with out it if they need to move this thing around, and it DOES get the machine from a to b and I needed it. The time to put a base on is during assembly so plan accordingly. I dislike the cheap feeling plastic china wheels. There is some sort of bolt dead center in between the two wheel not sure what the purpose is. You maybe able to see it top left of the photo.

Onto the lighting 









Well someone mentioned it may of been an after thought… well two years in the making 










Here is the mounting area, if you like working on foreign cars this should be right up your alley. 
No seriously it's fine just take your time, the real issue I have with the lighting is the following, now don't get me wrong I have a ton of respect for engineers my father was one, but I see this all the time in the construction business, when a designer, architect or engineer doesn't have practical use in the field.










anything above this height has good lighting










total dead spot for lighting shadow casts directly on the blade from here to next photo height.










I got to tell you it's freaking annoying, I am going to try cutting a block of wood to use as a spacer and mess around with some different mounting points. Ideally it might of made more sense to put LED lighting inside the blade guard that was automated. It is nice to have a spot light though in the shop that I can illuminate other areas with. For me I'm mostly cutting small stuff and curves and messing around so it's a bit frustrating. (after thought) That reminds me the fence can be laid flat which is a bonus if you are cutting small stock and want to have the blade guard lower, but I often forget to flip the fence anyways… lighting pros and cons. would I order it again yes, can improvements be made yes.



















And final images show the tightness of the lower guides and I have average size hands. The guides have multiple china plastic knobs to allow set up, the idea is great but the whole assembly is so light that it's easy to ajar it with a small movement while trying to lock any of the knobs. I would love to see micro adjustment or something a little tighter to work with, everything floats around so to speak. It's hard to explain unless you try it yourself. It works and I can do it, but I don't know if everybody could it takes some dexterity. At the same time once you set it up it's good until you change the blade. So to recap there's left and right ceramic guide adjustment knobs, the back ceramic guide knob and the front to back / left to right of the whole assembly knobs, if memory serves me correct. There was a concern with spark, yes it does spark and I cleared a lot of saw dust before I took the photos. It's NOT the kind of spark like a grinder produces. I'm no an expert in this department but It's not freaking me out by any means it's a very tiny cold? looking spark.

So that covers a lot of peoples concerns and also the quirks that I've come across. There are some really good features about this saw that I have to mention. The cast wheels are nice, it is quiet with the ceramic guides vs bearings, the steel is heavy duty and low vibration. Decent height fence, lots of adjustment for drift. The height adjustment of the blade guard is super quick and safe, very accurate up and down no need to adjust the guides like my old cheap saw. Apparently I'm out of time for editing here so if there is anything more to add I will follow up. Up to this point I haven't mastered the saw, but I am enjoying it so far that's for sure, could I of gotten away with something $400 cheaper sure, but I would of always wondered, I hate that.


----------



## siggs (Feb 2, 2014)

Well someone mentioned it may of been an after thought… well two years in the making 
(This should of been under lighting but I accidentally double posted the same pic)


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for this thoughtful review Siggs, lots of things to think about here. I ordered this saw about two weeks ago and I'm waiting for it to arrive, so I haven't had a chance to use it yet.

The only part of your review that makes me nervous is the ceramic guides. Do they really expect the user to torch the ceramic to remove and replace them?

Thankfully, everyone seems to get great cuts once the saw has been set up.


----------



## ScomelBasses (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm considering this saw and have a question. If I buy I'm tempted to get to wheels for it. However, I have a couple mobile bases now, one of which is on my current band saw that I will probably sell. It's an HTC. Would I be better off using it or the Laguna wheels?


----------



## siggs (Feb 2, 2014)

Dedvw - no prob, in my particular case the one white piece of the guide was not glued flush into the aluminum housing like the others. The rep suggested if I wanted to fix it to heat it to melt the glue move and reglue it. Obviously this would totally mess up the blue paint… The replacements are not expensive and come in the aluminum housing, so nothing to worry about there. There is also almost no visible wear at all after a month.

Scomel Basses - I don't know which base would be better your HTC or the laguna, do you feel the HTC is heavy duty enough?. If you have the chance to buy this from an actual retail store I would suggest you go and try moving it around first then decide, but do keep in mind they will probably have a smooth floor, and see what I mean by tipping it. You could always buy the base after trying your existing base on the new bandsaw first. The only good thing about the 3 wheel system is you can raise and lower it without bending over and just use your foot that's a real bonus. Mind you a 4 wheel system could do the same thing with an attaching plate between the two. Rubber wheels would of been nice on this.


----------



## Klif (Sep 8, 2013)

I too was in the market for an affordable but good band saw until last week. I researched everything I could find on the internet and else where. Luckily I live in the DFW area where almost every brand is readily available. After trying various band saws at both dealers and club members shops, the choice was easy for me. I got the Laguna 14/twelve and am more than satisfied with it. Quality and performance are on par with any saw in the $1000 - $2000 price range. The saw is made in Taiwan not China, if that makes a difference to anyone, it is precision in the fit, and the blade is very easy to change. All this week I have been resawing 7"x10"x5'-0" Oak timbers that came from the oil fields where they have been used for the last 30 years, so you have an idea how dense they are. I am running my saw on 115v using a 3/4" carbide tip blade with no bogging problems. The resawn pieces clean up easily with very little plane work. So all said and done I highly recommend getting the Laguna, you wont be disappointed. What ever you get try to get the most saw for the money that you can afford.


----------



## NevadaB (Feb 20, 2014)

I am very interested in all the comments on the Laguna 14/12. I was in Reno and looked at the 14/12 along with 14 inch saws from Rikon, Powermatic, and Jet, all side by side. The Laguna really had the feel of quality, and was in stock and on sale for $1000, but I did not buy it because the table seemed quite low (38 inches). The Rikon was only an inch higher while the Powermatic and Jet were more like 44 inches which seemed like a better height. I did not find the Jet to be of the quality I expected. The Powermatic seemed like a very good saw but overpriced compared to the others.

Two questions. Has anyone else thought the table is low (I have never used anything but a fairly useless table top band saw). And, if I would buy the Laguna and find the table too low has anyone ever successfully built a riser for a bandsaw to raise the table 6 inches or so?

I may need to do more research into the Grizzly 0555LANV, or consider waiting for a good sale on the Powermatic.

Thanks.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

Nevada, I have had the 14/Twelve for about a month and a half now and have had a number of chances to use it. I'm 6'6" so table height is important to me and I can tell you the table is a bit low for me but not so much that I'm uncomfortable while using it. I do miss my Craftsman Professional Bandsaw table height at 44 inches but the quality of the Laguna quickly helps me forget my old bandsaw table height. I have considered building a riser kit but it is low on my priority list.


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

I was in the exact same spot as you. I'm not sure what "Laguna guides" are as the ceramic ones come stock and I don't recall seeing any mention of different guides at the Laguna website.

I've had my saw a week (still waiting on some blades). I did get the Resaw King blade and have cut some 4×4 pine (so not too hard for the saw).

I have a small shop like yours and got the mobility kit so I can move it around. My shop feels like a slider puzzle.


----------



## dstutz (Jan 16, 2014)

I've had my 1412 for a few months now and while overall I'm extremely happy with the saw and don't regret for one second replacing my Rikon 10-325, I've noticed a vibration while the saw is running. I was looking at the upper wheel and the tire isn't uniformly mounted. For most of the wheel it's fairly flush with the front but there is one spot where it's pushed back a bit. I took a video with my phone which shows what I'm talking about (link below). Anyone think this might be my problem? I haven't even looked to see if the tire is glued to the wheel or not as I've been using it and didn't want to take the blade off. Do any owners know if it's glued or not? I haven't really messed with it as I just don't want to touch anything on this one unless I have to and it's cutting really nice. I do recall it being nice and smooth when I ran it before putting the blade on which led me to believe it had something to do with the upper wheel and then I saw the tire misaligned.

Here's a link to the video.
http://1drv.ms/1s58eoQ

As I said, seems to cut nice:


----------



## RyanIra (Jan 9, 2012)

> My suggestion promoting 220 over 110 is certainly not critical but is three-fold.
> 
> First, one advantage of running 220 is that are drawing the power from both hot legs in the circuit box…meaning, your tool will reach maximum speed more quickly.
> 
> ...


This is wrong on multiple fronts. Motor winding amps are the same internally regardless of which voltage connection you use. At 110 volt, the windings are in paralllel, at 220 they are in series. You had it backwards.
The only peformance increase that is seen is if the feeder cables are long and there is more voltage drop in the wires. This usually means slightly longer acceleration times, but almost no impact during use.


----------



## RyanIra (Jan 9, 2012)

I bought this saw a few days ago and have experienced some of the same quality problems.

Uneven tires - Laguna promptly shipped replacements - waiting for delivery

Fence not square - Laguna has ordered a new design that includes allen key adjustment mechanism and will ship to me when they receive it.

Table not flat. I can flatten it near the blade by tighting the tilt locking knob more on the infeed side on the table versus the outfeed, but it is still not ideal. Still waiting to hear back from Laguna on this.

Laguna has been great to deal with so far.

My impression of this bandsaw is that it is a great design, with poor factory QA/QC.

I really like it, in spite of the quality issues that have to be resolved. Powerful, smooth, great blade stability, excellent rack and pinnion height adjustment, big 1" tension spring, superb dust collection, sexy paint job.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

Ryan,

Don't give up on this bandsaw. I have owned if for almost a year, and have used dozens of bandsaws built from Laguna, Jet, Delta, Sears and Rikon (some of them were high end 18"ers). I've had really good luck with my 14twelve but just recently put a new Shearforce blade on it. After using my Shearforce, I can 100% say that this bandsaw has given me the finest cut I have ever seen from a bandsaw. It was nice enough to show my wife the before Shearforce and after Shearforce cuts that I had laying around the shop.

Bottom line, this thing has the potential to be awesome!


----------



## RyanIra (Jan 9, 2012)

> Ryan,
> 
> Don t give up on this bandsaw. I have owned if for almost a year, and have used dozens of bandsaws built from Laguna, Jet, Delta, Sears and Rikon (some of them were high end 18"ers). I ve had really good luck with my 14twelve but just recently put a new Shearforce blade on it. After using my Shearforce, I can 100% say that this bandsaw has given me the finest cut I have ever seen from a bandsaw. It was nice enough to show my wife the before Shearforce and after Shearforce cuts that I had laying around the shop.
> 
> ...


I agree. There is a lot to like and I intend to persevere until the issues are resolved, as others have done.


----------



## Vessels (Nov 14, 2014)

I bought a Laguna and now wish I had not. But we buy what we can afford. You may wish to look at Power Matic or seek out a local 2nd hand store that sells all brands. The Laguna has lots of extras for the money, but in my opinion quality is low.


----------



## siggs (Feb 2, 2014)

Lots of good points, the thing works good but you have to live with some lower quality parts. I still curse those plastic wheels and leveler that always seems to fall out and drag on a uneven floor. I broke a blade and it tore pieces of the ceramic guides out. I also managed to heat it up sawing that one guide came loose or unglued. I haven't done a ton of re saw work but i use a 3/8 blade almost all the time and it allows me to easily make some cool stuff rather effortlessly.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Don't know if anybody who bought this saw is still watching this thread but if so, I'm about to pull the trigger on one. How has it held up?


----------



## siggs (Feb 2, 2014)

Works for smaller projects, I can cut some 6-8" branches and sometimes a bit larger into slabs, for hobby work only mind you. Don't waste money on their blades, buy them from a local shop that makes them to size 1/3 the cost of less and they hold up just as well. Had better luck with a 5/8" or 3/4", can't recall now try a few different sizes and see what works best for your applications. Also get a few 3/8"


----------



## sawdustjeff (Mar 7, 2014)

I may be late to this conversation since you posted that you received your saw. 
I bought a 14-12 about 5 months ago and while the fit and finish is very good, I'm disappointed with the guides. 
Both the top and bottom guides are anodized aluminum with 5 cool blocks in each guide.The side guides are 1/4" X 1/4" X 1" and there a 4 in total (two on each side). The rear guide (thrust) is round and incased in metal. 
The slots that capture the cool block on the sides of each guide on my saw are very loose. This makes setting the saw up very tedious. On more than one occasion one of the cool blocks actually fell out of the guide. 
Nothing like crawling around on the shop floor on your hands and knees looking for a little white one inch block, and worse yet scrounging through the dust collector bag!
If you're going to setup your saw with a 1" or 1-1/4" blade just for resawing this won't be a problem. 
I plan on using the saw with a 1/4", 3/4", and 1" blade and setup becomes a big problem. I have actually lost a cool block although I know it's in the shop. 
It's my understanding that you can't just buy one replacement cool block, you have to buy a complete set at $100.00 to $150.00.
I haven't called Laguna so shame on me but I wonder what the fix could be. 
If I have to buy a complete set of guides, the Carter replacement guides (with ball bearing wheels) seem to be more practical.
I don't profess to be an expert on anything to do with woodworking tools and I'm not complaining. If anyone has any suggestions I'm completely open. Just thought I'd share and hopefully help someone else avoid a headache.
Jeff


----------



## siggs (Feb 2, 2014)

I had the same issue of the cool block coming unglued, they sent me free a replacement. If I recall it was the wrong one too, they had to resend it.


----------



## sawdustjeff (Mar 7, 2014)

Siggs,

Thanks for that, I've should have called Laguna a while ago.

The "manly man" came out in me and I was sure that I could solve the problem on my brain power alone.

Stupid is as stupid does, oh well, maybe next time.

Ironically, none of the cool blocks on my saw are fastened to the aluminum guide. For that alone I need to call Laguna. Judging from the above posts they seem to have a responsive customer service department.

Thanks again,

Jeff


----------



## siggs (Feb 2, 2014)

No problem,

What do you mean by none of the cool blocks are fastened to the aluminum guide things? They are susposed to be glued into them, mine fell out I guess not bonded well. The rep said use some ca glue, which I didn't have at the time.


----------



## sawdustjeff (Mar 7, 2014)

Mine were not fastened in any way. I briefly went through the manual and couldn't find any reference to gluing the cool blocks into the aluminum guides.
When I have time this week I'm going to call Laguna. I let you know what they say.


----------



## siggs (Feb 2, 2014)

Odd, ya they are supposed to be glued into place.


----------

